# Prickles after holding a Hedgy in full spine mode



## reggiehedgie (Jan 18, 2012)

I've noticed sometimes after i hold my hedgy Reggie when he is balled up, that my hands will tingle or hurt slightly from where the quills stuck me. It almost feels like a bee sting. Has anyone else experienced this? Could it be an allergy or some kind of toxin on the quill?


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

People often get itchy/rashy when first holding hedgies. And some people can continue to get a bit rashy every time they hold them(or at least I'm assuming? someone correct me if I'm wrong.) I've had Diggory for two(or 3? losing count with school) weeks and sometimes I still get itchy if he pokes me a lot. 
I've read that it's because the hedgehog's quills can push all kinds of stuff(like things you're allergic to) under the top layer of your skin, causing a rash.


My boyfriend has it bad because he's allergic to a lot of things in the air. He gets all puffy and watery eyed and sniffly. Yet he continues to rub his face all over Diggory because he loves him so much. :roll:


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

I have the exact same feeling. There isn't a toxin associated with the quills, so it could be a mild allergy. It could also just be the way the nerves in your hands react to that type of negative stimuli. It happens to me every time I get "quilled" over a bigger surface area (like my palm) and I always just assumed that was pretty normal. Sometimes I also get a rash when Felix's quills have been in direct contact with my skin for a long period of time. It's not painful or itchy, I just break out in little hives.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

My hands got used to it over time, though they look like a pin cushion now!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

jerseymike1126 said:


> My hands got used to it over time, though they look like a pin cushion now!


  Mine do too; after I wash the dishes you can see every place I've been quilled on my palms!

I am allergic to pollen and animal dander, so when I get poked with a quill it does push this into my skin and I get a red slightly itchy rash. Usually just washing it with anti-bac soap and drying it off does the trick, but if I get a serious quilling (like during a nail-clipping adventure) Benadryl works wonders! This just means no hedgies under my shirts but they don't seem to mind blanket snuggles


----------

